# cylinder not firing



## jsanderson2385 (Dec 4, 2011)

a little more info will be helpful however the easiest way to test for spark is to pull the spark plug and turn the motor over, you should be able to see the spark


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

no spark on bottom plug when i did that


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Easiest way without the proper tools is to, simply to swap the top and bottom coil and see if the spark moves or still has no fire on the bottom. If it stays the same then it's probably the power pack, if the stater was bad you would probably be getting no fire at all. Also check your spark plug 1st; I have had about 30 plugs go bad this year all NGK.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Creek - I have a question for you. You said 


> I have had about 30 plugs go bad this year all NGK.


These were the only plugs you had go bad and not a single other brand?

I'm curious because I have some issues with power equipment that I have never had before and all plugs are NGK - which used to be the best. Just trying to figure this out.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

99.9% of all outboards and ski's run NGK, the only ones that I can think that run Champion were OMC's.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

bad switch box runs great now thank you


----------

